# Reference Photos of J.C. Higgins springer fork



## the tinker (Sep 8, 2019)

Left to right.   J.C. Higgins, 1952-56--------        1949-51--------       Murray and Western flyer X53     






1954 [above] Shown is the correct bolt pattern for fender braces.


Early Murray springer [ notice extra stabilizer truss rods] Also used on X53 ]




56 Jet-Flo.  [No truss rods.]


----------

